# Budgie with gout....



## dethrowe (Oct 30, 2015)

I`d like to thanks everyone for your kinds words after the passing of Oocho. It was a rough few weeks and I did get a new budige, Mix who is adorable but I`ll post about him later. 

My other older bird "AJ" is now really sick with gout. He`s weight was dropping and his droppings were green. I had him checked a few weeks ago and the vet said there wasn`t any noticeable problem. He was extra playful after the death of Oocho and even came to me every day. He was never super friendly before. 

Unfortuately last week his condition gpt bad. His weight dropped more and his feet were red and sensitive. I took him the vet and he was diagnosed with "gout." The vet was exactly sure of the cause. I checked online and it looks like kindney problems are a common cause for birds. 

The vet prescribed oral and vitamins for his water. He seemed to want to stay in his cage at first but his feet have been getting worse so I moved him to a plastic box. I put in a portable perch at first but I came home and he was sitting flat so I removed the perch. 

He likes eats on my shoulder and I`ve been giving him a mix of cereal of oats and soy yogurt. I cut out the egg which was high in protein and salt. 

His weight is somewhat stable but his feet are getting worse. I forget to ask the vet how long before he would get better. 

Anyone with a budgie with the same problem and did the condition get better and how long? 

What food do the budgie eat?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think you'll find the information in the attached article to be very helpful - it addresses many of the issues you are now facing with your budgie.

Gout in Pet Birds - Avian Kidney Disease

Best wishes for little AJ*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a canary with gout, he is on Allopurinol, which helps decrease the uric acid, for the rest of his life. Gout is very painful and is an accumulation of uric acid, which can occur around the joints or internal organs,there are various reasons for this and dietary changes may not be enough to relieve the symptoms. Was this an avian vet that you saw, please ask the vet about medication, it has helped my canary tremendously.


----------



## dethrowe (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you for the article..I need to check the medicines name but I`m putting vitamin A powder in his water..my vet is in Avian vet but I`m in Japan..only one Avian vet in my area and they, husband and wife, won`t do blood tests because so risky...

I`m trying to change his diet but at the same time he has to eat or I think he`ll die


----------

